# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [SOLVED] Can't convert to mp3... avconv: libmp3lame not found!

## Chiel92

Hi!

I'm experiencing troubles converting video to mp3.
I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04. 
These commands


```
avconv -i test.flv test.mp3
```



```
avconv -acodec libmp3lame -i test.flv test.mp3
```



```
avconv -acodec libmp3lame0 -i test.flv test.mp3
```

give all an error. Either


```
Encoder (codec id 0) not found for output stream #0:0
```

or 


```
Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame(0)'
```

On ubuntu 10.04 the second command used to work.

Also, the package manager tells me I have the package "libmp3lame0" installed.

Does anyone know what I can do?
Thanks in advance!

----------


## shantiq

av you installed    ubuntu-restricted-extras        i think it is in there :KDE Star:

----------


## Chiel92

Thank you very much!!
That immediately solved the problem. The 2nd command from the previous post works now.
 :Popcorn:

----------


## shantiq

well i had never heard of avconv   [usually would use ffmpeg or sox]


but quite a choice here  :KDE Star:  and installed by default




> avconv -codecs
> avconv version 0.8.1-4:0.8.1-0ubuntu1, Copyright (c) 2000-2011 the Libav developers
>   built on Mar 22 2012 05:09:06 with gcc 4.6.3
> Codecs:
>  D..... = Decoding supported
>  .E.... = Encoding supported
>  ..V... = Video codec
>  ..A... = Audio codec
>  ..S... = Subtitle codec
> ...


*also a little trick

*avconv knows to use libmp3lame so no need for that;   on the other hand --ab allows you to retain the original audio contained in your video and to pass it on as was

check properties on the vid file   

```
ffmpeg -i inputfile
```

   or 


> mediainfo inputfile


*then*




> avconv  -i infile.flv *-ab 192k* outfile.mp3


   or whatever bitrate is

----------


## Chiel92

I also used to use ffmpeg, but it appears that ffmpeg is only supported for compatibilty reasons nowadays. avconv is the recommended program to use. The syntax for avconv is similar to the syntax for ffmpeg.

Type ffmpeg in the terminal, and you'll probably get:
"This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes)."

----------


## evilsoup

Some ffmpeg devs tried to perform a coup, but were unable to secure the ffmpeg name and the ffmpeg website, so they instead forked the project. Both avconv and ffmpeg are actively developed, and each project incorporates improvements from the other side regularly.

For some reason Ubuntu went with the avconv fork but really it doesn't make a difference, as avconv and ffmpeg are essentially the same program.

----------


## shantiq

oh i see that would explain    why    --formats    and --codecs  yield the same in both or thereabouts :KDE Star:  :KDE Star:

----------


## FakeOutdoorsman

> av you installed    ubuntu-restricted-extras        i think it is in there


Specifically *libavcodec-extra-53* (or 52 or 51 depending on your Ubuntu version) if you don't want to download and install all the other ubuntu-restricted-extras stuff.




> Type ffmpeg in the terminal, and you'll probably get:
> "This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes)."


A terribly worded statement as unfamiliar users may imply that the FFmpeg project is "not developed anymore" which is untrue of course. I (and mc4man among others) tried to get it changed in time for 12.04.

----------


## Chiel92

> A terribly worded statement as unfamiliar users may imply that the  FFmpeg project is "not developed anymore" which is untrue of course. I  (and mc4man among others) tried to get it changed in time for 12.04.


Okay, thanks for letting know. I indeed assumed that this means that ffmpeg is not developed anymore. I fully agree that it would be a good idea to change this info in the ffmpeg help, as you said.

----------


## andrew.46

> I indeed assumed that this means that ffmpeg is not developed anymore. I fully agree that it would be a good idea to change this info in the ffmpeg help, as you said.


The fork has been rather bitter......

----------


## Cavsfan

> For some reason Ubuntu went with the avconv fork but really it doesn't make a difference, as avconv and ffmpeg are essentially the same program.


I hate to jump into a solved thread but, the above is not true ffmpeg does not produce the same results as avconv.
Tried ffmpeg with 128 bit rate and it produced 127, tried 192 and it produced 191, tried 320 and it produced 319.
While avconv outputs the expected bit rate.

----------


## andrew.46

> I hate to jump into a solved thread but, the above is not true ffmpeg does not produce the same results as avconv.
> Tried ffmpeg with 128 bit rate and it produced 127, tried 192 and it produced 191, tried 320 and it produced 319.
> While avconv outputs the expected bit rate.


Have you tried with the most recent development version of each? Mind you these are not huge differences and could be in part a reflection of the software you use to analyse the bitrate. VBR encoding might be a better path to follow anyway....

----------


## evilsoup

It's possible that there are differences between them now, since my post is based on information that is now over seven month old.

----------


## Cavsfan

> It's possible that there are differences between them now, since my post is based on information that is now over seven month old.


Agreed.  I just thought I would post that there _are_ differences as I found this thread and thought it should reflect how they currently operate as the thread is resolved.

The output of ffmpeg in terminal consistently produces this:
*** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.

Yes both programs are up to date BTW.

----------

